# (PC Games) Hardware-Kalender?



## jobo (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe mir mal überlegt, dass ein Monatskalernder mit Hardware und Co. super cool wäre. Dort könnten dann die Termine für die nächste Ausgabe, Fachmessen, EOS uns Co. Wäre das nicht mal eine Idee. ich fänds super!
Was haltet ihr davon? Ist nur eine Idee. Würde ich bestimmt kaufen.


----------

